

Don’t talk to me about Windows 8 - mtgx
http://eetimes.com/electronics-blogs/other/4402814/Don-t-talk-to-me-about-Windows-8-

======
stevewillows
I switched to Windows 8 last night. I added a start button to the interface
like a lot of people. That aside, I really like the use of tiles for quick
access to evernote and certain information.

Overall I would really enjoy the interface if I had a touch screen. In a sense
it's a little too 'user friendly' which isn't as good for us technical people

